# Strange sightings during deer season



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

With 10s of thousands of hunters in the woods, I was wondering if anyone has seen anything unusual such as a bear, bobcat, ect.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Red Fox, 3 rooster Pheasants. I was sitting and the pheasants were walking around me, as I did not move they were following each other like a train. And some deer not the one I am after but some deer.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

my friend found a half bottle of personal lube in the knot of a tree at Westbranch.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

samiam said:


> my friend found a half bottle of personal lube in the knot of a tree at Westbranch.


I never enter or leave the woods dry


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Did he finish it off?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Did it have a Bone Collector or Dick oops Duck Dynasty logo on it?


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

My cousin found two 2 liters of meth or an ingredient in it "cooking"... he called the police and they had the fire department get rid of it. But he said just the smell from the outside of the bottles burned his nose. This was on a 80 acre piece of private land next to red fox in portage county.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw my first Ohio bobcat Monday at 5 minutes till 5pm. It was real neat because I was on the ground in a deadfall not 15 ft from a logging road. I heard him coming and thought it was a deer. Got my gun up and much to my surprise here comes a big bobcat!

He was healthy and of good size...I estimated him at 20lbs. He was gray with black markings, his legs were overly thick, paws large, and his head was oversized for his body. He had no clue I was there and I got to watch him at close distance for almost a full minute.

The second he caught my wind he froze instantly, looked my way for a fraction of a second, then bolted full steam back where he came from - just like a coyote will do. I didn't move a muscle and he didn't see anything...it was all scent related.

I had my iphone in my pocket, but thought if I moved at all he'd be gone so I didn't try for a picture.

This was the highlight of my 2013 season and I get to cross something off the bucket list.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Which co. did you see the bobcat?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Seen some grouse on a property in Jefferson. 3 to be exact. Neat to see.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My brother tells a tale while he was deer hunting on my uncles land east of Montgomery Al. that always made me laugh and wonder. If you knew my brother you would know that he's the opposite of a story teller and at least he believes what he saw. 
He was in a tree stand at dawn with heavy fog, and as the fog lifted over the course of a couple of hours he says he was looking at a man in the semi distance hanging from a tree, wearing a white shirt and torn light brown pants. He says it went from being a barely visible outline to the point of him being able to see every tiny detail, and then dissapated in the fog and was gone. LOL!!! No drugs or alcohol were involved either! I've always laughed at him about it. Either he has one heck of a vivid imagination, or somebody at deer camp slipped something into his coffee.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I took My Daughter and Niece hunting with Me Tuesday, We had a large Grey Fox jump in the ground blind with us about 645 am , We quickly exited the blind and walked to the other side of the propery, their screams scared everything on that end away!! LOL


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Saw a black bear in ohio


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my son and me was hunting one morning and he kept saying he was seeing chickens. about 10:00 am I couldn't stand it any more. so I took him down to his chickens. 1 was a stump and the other one was a spot on an old dead tree. I still razz him about his chickens, LOL. we just laugh and go on.

now I have had turkeys land in the top of my tree before. it sounds like choppers coming in, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Bobcat - Northeast Pike county south of Rt 124


----------



## Lucy of Alum Creek (Jul 15, 2012)

Seen a bobcat in Gallia Co. opening morning. First one I've ever seen. Very cool!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

10,000 squirrels, 512 chipmunks, a couple of hawks, 9 does and a buck chasinga doe out of range........ not really very strange. i hate squirrels. i could've tripped one young doe with my gun barrel as she walked right by me with my back against a tree.....


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I was bowhunting earlier this year. Standing on the ground uphill from an apple tree. As it gets light, I see a little red squirrel coming towards me. It climbed the tree about 4' in front of me, ran up to eye level and JUMPED onto my shoulder!!! I shrugged it off and it ran up that same tree again. After about 10 minutes it came back down to eye level and chirped at me for another 5 minutes before I told it to scram!!! Very brave little bugger! It's ran to see a red squirrel where I live, let alone have one jump on you! I didn't even know they existed until a few years ago. They're too small to be worth hunting.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Two years ago on i think the second day of gun season i was bow hunting down at beach city. I was stalking up a path when about 50 yards to my side i see something move. So i pause and look over to heck it out. So after looking in that direction for a few seconds i start to see a man dressed in all black with a black balaclava on and an all black shotgun start to stand up from behind a bush. Now were only about 50 yards from each other and all i can see is his eyes from the mask. Now im in bright orange and all i can think about is that guy that was killing hunters. So after what seemed like an hour long stare down i just started walking away like i saw nothing. I have no idea what he was up to and i didnt want to find out. But now whenever i hear someone is headed down there i tell them to look out for the beach city ninja. 

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Seen a grey fox at my uncles land down by Tar Hollow, also seen a Bald Eagle in a farmers fence sitting on its nest not far from there. Man those Eagles nest are some big structures atop a tree. Very impressed!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was hunting at Wayne National on Sunday and I see something bright neon green coming from a ways off. I thought to myself what is that. It kept getting closer and then I realized it was a bicyclist. He had neon green on from his head to his toes, except for his face. He really stood out from the snow.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

In Washington county every year i see black bear tracks. the neighbor has a few pics on trail camera of one destroying a corn feeder. this year during youth season my son and i seen a small black bear. 

Also this year i seen a homemade water retention pond. It was hand dug and lined w/ plastic. The wash out was damned up on other side of it with a black water line as a sipheon. My first thought was for a moonshine still. The farmer said it is more likely to be for his neighbors marijuana growth


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw a bobcat this year. It was not only the highlight of my season, it was one of the highlights of my entire outdoors life.

I feel very lucky to have had a chance to observe one almost directly beneath my tree stand.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw a unicorn. Just kidding, I did see a bobcat down around Salt Fork State Park.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

many years ago i was hunting mosquito lake public hunting and had my climber up a tree, i was about 4 feet off a well used trail going towards the game refuge. i was facing the field and i heard something running behind me coming up the trail. i got set and waited fo the deer to run right beneth me, it was a turkey running full speed, sucker hit that field a full speed. after my heart settled down a little, i sat back down only to hear something running at me again coming down the same trail, i got ready again and this time it was a red fox chasing that darn turkey. it was pretty exciting and i felt like i just seen something special because seeing a turkey, let alone a red fox at that time was rare..


----------

